# Dell G15 severe PLT (EDP other) Crashing under load



## PridedDiamond (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm using a dell g15 5500 (i7-10750h and 2070 MQ), I've edited the BIOS etc to unlock undervolting, and currently have a stable -80mV on core+cache, -20 on igpu and unslice. Whenever I would stress the system enough, the CPU would power throttle to <600MHz, I'd get massive stutters and then the system would shutdown/hibernate. This happens mainly in VR games and after 15 minutes of playing, I think it has to do with the amount of load the GPUis under. 



http://imgur.com/g0w3Kx5

 and 



http://imgur.com/akM265H

 are what my setup looks like, but I have unchecked the PP0 power limit in TPL since. I'll make a log and post it when I get a chance (most likely tomorrow).
Cheers


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 30, 2021)

PridedDiamond said:


> massive stutters


Some Dell laptops use an embedded controller (EC) to force the turbo power limits to 10W or less. This causes massive throttling and there is no way to fix this problem. Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and you will have a record of your CPU performance that will include power consumption and any reasons for throttling. Attach a log to your next post.

There is probably no need to check the Clock Mod option. The 8th Gen and newer Dell laptops tend to use severe power limit throttling instead of clock modulation throttling.

I would set the Intel GPU and iGPU Unslice offset voltages to +0.0000. If you are using the Nvidia GPU while gaming, undervolting the Intel GPU can cause instability without reducing power consumption any meaningful amount.

Your -87.9 mV undervolt for the core and the cache might be close to the edge of stability. If you ever have a BSOD, try using -80 mV or -75 mV.

The default turbo ratios for your CPU are listed in the Turbo Ratio Limits section of ThrottleStop. Setting any of the turbo ratios higher than the default values listed will be ignored by the CPU.






Setting Speed Shift EPP higher than 80 or 84 can reduce maximum performance. If you do not check this box in ThrottleStop, you should be able to use the Windows power slider in the system tray to manage the EPP value. Check what EPP value the CPU is using in the FIVR monitoring table. When the power slider is set all the way to the right, Windows usually sets EPP to 84 on most computers. That EPP setting is a good compromise.

Check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window to make sure that the Min and Max values are sent to the CPU.

It is OK to set Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. This tells the CPU to ignore this setting. In the FIVR window, I prefer setting IccMax for both the core and the cache to the maximum value, 255.75.


----------



## PridedDiamond (Oct 1, 2021)

Still haven't had the chance to get a log just yet, maybe later today. I've realised that instead of DPTF, my laptop uses Dynamic Tuning (manager, Processor Participant, and three instances of Generic Participant). Does Disable and lock turbo power limits (FIVR) stop these from working as well or should I uninstall all of the drivers?

***

Attached is a log and a text document - an extracted portion of my BOIS' settings, the section contains everything that came up after a search for 'Power Limit'. Not sure If anyone has knowledge in how to properly modify, but just in case.

In regards to the log, I turned on the log settings and played overwatch for some time. Worked out perfectly cause near the end my system auto hibernated.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 1, 2021)

The log file shows some minor TVB throttling. If you want to fix this type of throttling, clear the Thermal Velocity Boost box in the FIVR window. Intel marketing calls this boost but the reality is that it is a throttling method. Thermal Velocity Throttling does not sound as sexy as Thermal Velocity Boost.

Did you fix your Speed Shift settings yet? What does the FIVR monitoring table show for Speed Shift EPP? Setting EPP to 124 will reduce maximum performance. Try using ThrottleStop to switch to the Windows High Performance power plan when gaming. During the log file, the CPU is not power limit throttling like some Dell laptops do. It is just running a little slower than max, likely due to your Speed Shift / power plan settings.

Run another log file after you get all of these minor problems fixed. If your computer is power throttling down to less than 600 MHz, I have to see that happening in the log file so I can see what type of throttling is being used. If the log file shows PL1 or PL2 power limit throttling when this happens, there is no known way to solve this problem. ThrottleStop does not have access to the embedded controller that Dell uses to program excessively low power limits. A log file will confirm if this is happening. Then you can contact Dell and ask for a full refund for your defective laptop.


----------



## PridedDiamond (Nov 14, 2021)

Sorry for the month late reply, caught up in final exams...

So I had a chance a few days ago to completely reset my laptop with a clean install of win10 onto a completely initialised drive, launched into a VR game and it did the same thing. hottest temps being 87 CPU and 83 GPU, same limits of TVB and edp other. I went into my BIOS and figured out the initiator for these crashes is ACPI power management. Don;t know how to disable that shit though...


----------



## huffmybrd (Jan 8, 2022)

PridedDiamond said:


> Sorry for the month late reply, caught up in final exams...
> 
> So I had a chance a few days ago to completely reset my laptop with a clean install of win10 onto a completely initialised drive, launched into a VR game and it did the same thing. hottest temps being 87 CPU and 83 GPU, same limits of TVB and edp other. I went into my BIOS and figured out the initiator for these crashes is ACPI power management. Don;t know how to disable that shit though...



how were you able to enable undervolt? i have the g15 5510 with the i5 10500H and no matter what ive tried the settings are locked in throttlestop. ive tried every bios version, and even editing the bios to Disable cfg_lock and Overclock lock using these instructions (obviously with the correct offsets for my bios)

Nevermind fixed it, had to use a different grub file and it worked perfectly.


----------

